# Black Stone Cherry



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Saw these back in March 2012 at rock city, going to see them at Sheffield Motorpoint arena tonight. Just wondering if anyone else is into their music?:devil:


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Love them. I've their album 'between the devil and the deep blue sea'. Only discovered them very recently though


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Clueless.1 said:


> Love them. I've their album 'between the devil and the deep blue sea'. Only discovered them very recently though


Their album "black stone cherry" is also brilliant too:thumb:


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

yes got an album,awesome tunes :driver:


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

Saw them last night in Glasgow. One hell of a show. Love them. Seen them 5 or 6 times now, first time in 2009 when i was only 15.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> Saw these back in March 2012 at rock city, going to see them at Sheffield Motorpoint arena tonight. Just wondering if anyone else is into their music?:devil:


Yes mate love them and have all their albums and a limited edition live album. I also watched them in 2012 at rockcity and I'm going on Thursday to Birmingham. Please let me know how the show goes especially the set list and what the support bands are like!


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> Yes mate love them and have all their albums and a limited edition live album. I also watched them in 2012 at rockcity and I'm going on Thursday to Birmingham. Please let me know how the show goes especially the set list and what the support bands are like!


Not a problem! Only caught a couple of Theory of a Deadman's songs due to a late train and they sounded pretty good. Airbourne were just as good as i remembered when they supported Iron Maiden when i saw them. Very animated and loud tad samey but their music style it just works some how:thumb:

Black stone cherry were just as good as I remebered! What I saw was how humble they were, they were so appreciative of the crowd when they joined in singing I think they were blown away. Sound was good and the drummer especially was incredible! Do you really want to know the setlist or not leave it as a suprise? Encores did 2 songs and they were unreal:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> Not a problem! Only caught a couple of Theory of a Deadman's songs due to a late train and they sounded pretty good. Airbourne were just as good as i remembered when they supported Iron Maiden when i saw them. Very animated and loud tad samey but their music style it just works some how:thumb:
> 
> Black stone cherry were just as good as I remebered! What I saw was how humble they were, they were so appreciative of the crowd when they joined in singing I think they were blown away. Sound was good and the drummer especially was incredible! Do you really want to know the setlist or not leave it as a suprise? Encores did 2 songs and they were unreal:thumb:


Good point leave it as a surprise but just tell me did they play Blame it on the boom boom and Soul creak? I'm really looking forward to at and remember how energetic and crazy the drummer was. A bit like animal from the muppets!!


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> Good point leave it as a surprise but just tell me did they play Blame it on the boom boom and Soul creak? I'm really looking forward to at and remember how energetic and crazy the drummer was. A bit like animal from the muppets!!


You will not be disappointed:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

You know I was at centertainment last night and noticed there was an event. Saw a couple of guys with t shirts of bands I'd like and said to my wife I bet its somebody good. 

I quickly youtubed them there and then and they are the sort of band I'd love. Not heard of them before then though although the name does ring a bell. I'll have to see what albums I can find. Any reccomendations?


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Guitarjon said:


> You know I was at centertainment last night and noticed there was an event. Saw a couple of guys with t shirts of bands I'd like and said to my wife I bet its somebody good.
> 
> I quickly youtubed them there and then and they are the sort of band I'd love. Not heard of them before then though although the name does ring a bell. I'll have to see what albums I can find. Any reccomendations?


Black stone cherry itself is a cracking album, between the devil and the deep blue sea and folklore and superstition are my favourites!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Guitarjon said:


> You know I was at centertainment last night and noticed there was an event. Saw a couple of guys with t shirts of bands I'd like and said to my wife I bet its somebody good.
> 
> I quickly youtubed them there and then and they are the sort of band I'd love. Not heard of them before then though although the name does ring a bell. I'll have to see what albums I can find. Any reccomendations?


I got their album 'between the devil and the deep blue sea' having heard a song of theirs on planet rock. After that and seeing them live I slowly got the rest of them!


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> I got their album 'between the devil and the deep blue sea' having heard a song of theirs on planet rock. After that and seeing them live I slowly got the rest of them!


Planet Rock really did increase their following:thumb: some cracking music on there!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> Planet Rock really did increase their following:thumb: some cracking music on there!


Yes I think its a great mix of new and classic rock music. It was listening to planet rock that introduced me to The temperance movement and blackberry smoke.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll have to have a listen to them! Another example they've played alot on air would be royal blood who I shall be seeing in march:thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Teamrock radios a decent station too,although sometimes plays a lot of ott metal(lots of angry grunting) but it has its good moments too.the AOR shows 6to 8 on a Saturday and sunday have some great tunes for fans of the not so angry stuff.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

dcj said:


> Teamrock radios a decent station too,although sometimes plays a lot of ott metal(lots of angry grunting) but it has its good moments too.the AOR shows 6to 8 on a Saturday and sunday have some great tunes for fans of the not so angry stuff.


Will have to give it a try! Thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Went to see them last night at the LG Arena Birmingham. I have to say I was very impressed with the Arena. Parking was no problem and with a standard pre-paid ticket we were back on the motorway within 15mins of the show finishing!

The support acts were not really my cup of tea but I was pleasantly surprised! Theiory of a dead man were a little too heavy for me but I could appreciate their musical tallents. Airbourne were just plain crazy and very entertaining!

Then onto the main event 'Black Stone Cherry'. This was the second time I'd seen them live the first being at Nottingham Rock City which is comparatively a very small venue. They played all my favourite songs as usual added that live twist to them. As mentioned above the guys seem genuinely humbled and greatful by the whole experience. Its great to see that proper rock and roll is alive and well in this day and age of X factor bull**** made-up one album bands (if you can even call them that). I also thought how reasonable the whole event was. We got to see 3 decent bands for around 4 hours and it cost us £67 for me and the wife which included the prepaid £7.50 parking ticket. Compare that to the Elton John concert we went to in Nottingham Ice Arena where we paid £90 each and £5 to park. I've seen Elton John 7 years ago and he was great but 7 years on and we felt he was kind of resting on his lorrals a bit and was no way worth the ticket price! 

As I mentioned the car parking at the LG was great no messing around paying for your ticket after the event after queuing for ages like in Nottingham. And to put thinks into perspective I live around 20mins from the Nottingham Ice Arena (10 miles or so) compared to living around 58 miles and 1 hour 15 mins from the LG and it took us less time door to door to get home last night than any concert I've ever been to at the Ice Arena!

Anyway back to Black Stone Cherry, they were fab and I will be going to see them again next UK tour and I may even be tempted to see Airbourne for the sheer 80's rock craziness!!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yea airborne nearly like watching a young AC/DC


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> Went to see them last night at the LG Arena Birmingham. I have to say I was very impressed with the Arena. Parking was no problem and with a standard pre-paid ticket we were back on the motorway within 15mins of the show finishing!
> 
> The support acts were not really my cup of tea but I was pleasantly surprised! Theiory of a dead man were a little too heavy for me but I could appreciate their musical tallents. Airbourne were just plain crazy and very entertaining!
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good night mate and was impressed! Sister and her boyfriend last night to manchester and said the same thing! Really good band and can't stop listening to peace is free:thumb:


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

*BSC* are awesome, I have all their albums and have to say Folklore and Superstition is my favourite. Saw them in Cardiff this October for the first time, absolutely awesome, great crowd interaction. 
They are headlining Download stage 2 next year I believe.


----------

